

Back to school buying guide - abdophoto
http://www.theverge.com/2013/8/22/4645454/back-to-school-2013-the-verge-guide

======
hardwaresofton
I think it would have been nice to have the engineer be female, and have the
designer be male.

I guess the artist could be either (or none?)

